# CFFU



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 5 Feb 2001 18:06:21 -0700*
Francois, I believe you, but would like to know what evidence you have 
about what cap badge they wore. I believe I posted a note recently about 
someone I know who wore the QOR badge so am looking for other 
information. By coincidence a few days ago I read an autobography book 
"The Edge of War" by Jack Donoghue. Ask me direct and I‘ll get you 
publishing info.
Donoghue spent 1944-45 as a Conducting Officer driving war 
correspondents around NW Europe and then was Adjutant of the subunit 
that produced the Maple Leaf newspaper. Interesting for me because he 
was a close friend of war photographer Gordon Aikman my younger 
brother‘s godfather my mother grew up with his wife as one of her best 
friends, etc.
Donoghue was a member of No. 3 Public Relations Group. This organization 
handled matters for NW Europe and also not exactly clear in his book 
Italy as well in the later stages of that campaign. I‘ve no idea if 
there was a 1 or a 2 PR Group.
The unit had 60 cameramen from Sicily to VE Day. Four cameramen and two 
drivers KIA, 20 wounded. Seven cameramen or drivers decorated for 
bravery, one MBE.
Donoghue states "Among the Sections comprising No. 3 PR Group were the 
Publishing Section ..."The Maple Leaf" and the Canadian Army Film and 
Photo Unit made up of cameramen and photographers... .. newsreel... 
photographs. The Conducting Section [one officer and one driver per jeep 
plus one civvy "warco", war correspondent], the Censorship Section...  
the Psychological Warfare Section... operated mobile loudspeakers 
directed at the enemy.... producion of leaflets fired into enemy 
territory... rounded out by a Transportation Section [included dispatch 
riders], a Signals Section which transmitted stories, films and 
recordings, and a small Administrative Section."
Must have been a real hoot being in the Psychological Warfare Section, 
eh.
I suppose correct cap badges were the farthest thing from the minds of 
the members of PR Gp 3.
Very intereresting quick read.  Donoghue went on to be Director PR 
Army in the 1960s. Settled eventually in Calgary.
Francois wrote in part, snip...
  As the reference to the other question of what cap badge was worn by 
members of The Canadian Film  Photo Unit? Not an easy question, but the 
fellows in that unit my personal favourite unit for obvious reasons 
wore their own regimental hat badge of the general service hat badge. No 
Canadian Film  Photo Unit hat badge was ever created.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Francois, I believe you, but would like 
to know
what evidence you have about what cap badge they wore. I believe I 
posted a note
recently about someone I know who wore the QOR badge so am looking for 
other
information. By coincidence a few days ago I read an autobography book 
"The Edge
of War" by Jack Donoghue. Ask me direct and I‘ll get you publishing
info.
Donoghue spent 1944-45 as a Conducting 
Officer
driving war correspondents around NW Europe and then was Adjutant of the 
subunit
that produced the Maple Leaf newspaper. Interesting for me because he 
was a
close friend of war photographer Gordon Aikman my younger brother‘s 
godfather
my mother grew up with his wife as one of her best friends, etc. 
Donoghue was a member of No. 3 Public 
Relations
Group. This organization handled matters for NW Europe and also not 
exactly
clear in his book Italy as well in the later stages of that campaign. 
I‘ve no
idea if there was a 1 or a 2 PR Group.
The unit had 60 cameramen from Sicily 
to VE Day.
Four cameramen and two drivers KIA, 20 wounded. Seven cameramen or 
drivers
decorated for bravery, one MBE.
Donoghue states "Among the Sections 
comprising No.
3 PR Group were the Publishing Section ..."The Maple Leaf" and the 
Canadian
Army Film and Photo Unit made up of cameramen and photographers... ..
newsreel... photographs. The Conducting Section [one officer and one 
driver per
jeep plus one civvy "warco", war correspondent], the Censorship 
Section...
the Psychological Warfare Section... 
operated
mobile loudspeakers directed at the enemy.... producion of leaflets 
fired into
enemy territory... rounded out by a Transportation Section [included 
dispatch
riders], a Signals Section which transmitted stories, films and 
recordings, and
a small Administrative Section."
Must have been a real hoot being in the 
Psychological Warfare Section, eh.
I suppose correct cap badges were the 
farthest
thing from the minds of the members of PR Gp 3.
Very intereresting quick read. 
Donoghue went
on to be Director PR Army in the 1960s. Settled eventually in
Calgary.
Francois wrote in part, 
snip...
  As the reference to the other question 
of what
  cap badge was worn by members of The Canadian Film amp Photo Unit? 
Not an
  easy question, but the fellows in that unit my personal favourite 
unit for
  obvious reasons wore their own regimental hat badge of the general 
service
  hat badge. No Canadian Film amp Photo Unit hat badge was ever
  created. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

